# KYIV | Public Transport



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

History of Kiev bus

Attempts to create a bus in Kiev were made in 1879, 1911 and 1913, but quickly closed by the line. Existing hitherto bus system dates back to the route pl. III International - st. L. Piatakov (now the European Square. - Str. Saksaganskogo) opened December 10, 1925.
At the time of World War II bus adjourned. Reopened again in June 1946, was discovered still existing 1st bus fleet. 2nd park opened in 1959, and later were discovered six more bus fleets.
In the heyday of urban bus services in the second half of the 80s. Twentieth century. 110 routes, operating more than 1000 buses in rush hour. In the first half of the 90s. there was a decline in bus traffic.
Currently, the majority of bus routes linked to metro stations. In 2010, in Kyiv there are about 90 municipal bus routes. Number of buses on routes less than 550 units. There are 8 bus fleets. The fare is 1 UAH. 50 cents.










ZIS-155 (1961)



























Ikarus-260 (1983)


















LAZ-4202 (1990)









PAZ-3205 (1990)









LAZ-52527 (1998)



























Scania-112 (2001)


















Volvo-B10M































































MAZ-105 (2001)


















MAZ-103 (2003)



























Bogdan-A231 (2004)








































































LAZ-A183 "City" (2005)








































































LAZ-A292 (2007)

http://www.kievbus.info/


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

*Trolleybuses in Kiev*









SKoda-14









SKoda-15









UMZ-T1









UMZ-T2









UMZ-E186









DAC-217E









Kiev-1201









Kiev-1203









MAZ-103T









LAZ-E183









LAZ-E301









Bogdan-E232









Bogdan-T901

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=4957


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kiev tram*


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kiev Funicular*

The Kiev funicular (Ukrainian: Київський фунікулер, translit.: Kyivs’kyi funikuler; Russian: Киевский фуникулёр, translit.: Kievskiy funikulyor) serves the city of Kiev, connecting the historic Uppertown, and the lower commercial neighborhood of Podil through the steep hill overseeing the Dnieper River.

*History*
The funicular was constructed during 1902-1905, and was first opened to the public on 7 May 1905. The construction cost, about 230,000 Russian rubles, was covered by a Belgian owner of the Kiev trams. The funicular was the project of Arthur Abrahamson, who received professional training on railroad engineering in Zürich, Switzerland and Saint Petersburg, Russia. The station vestibules were designed by N. Piatnitskiy, and the railway structure was designed N. Barishnikov.
Due to its nearness to the St. Michael's Cathedral, it was once named the Mikhailivs’kyi Mechanichnyi Pidyom (Ukrainian: Михайлівський механічний підйом, literally St. Michael's Mechanical Lift). After the cathedral was destroyed by the Soviet authorities in 1935-1936, the name of the funicular was changed.

*Various facts*
The funicular uses the two rail and passing-loop system. The two cars are designated with the Cyrillic letters Λ and П which stand for left and right. The funicular was renovated three times: in 1928, 1958, and 1984.
Wheel width: 100 cm. Total track length: 238 meters. The total gradient of the slope on which the funicular runs on is 36 %. The cable cars are powered by an electric motor which is located inside the upper station.
The travel time between the stations is approximately 3 minutes. The route is from the Mykhailivska Square in the Uptown to the Poshtova Square in the Podil. The ticket price is the much like the other city-owned public transportation methods, 150 kopecks. The funicular provides daily service to 10,000-15,000 passengers, and annually to 2.8 million passengers.
The funicular was closed on September 25, 2006 for restoration, which is usually conducted every year. The total cost of the restoration was expected to be 455,400 hryvnias (about 90,500 US dollars).
Mykhaylo Brodskyy, a Ukrainian politician, claims that when he was young, he participated in the construction of the funicular.














































wikipedia


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kyiv subway*










The Kiev Metro (Ukrainian: Київський метрополітен or Київське метро) is a metro system that is the mainstay of Kiev's public transport. It was the first rapid transit system in Ukraine and the third one built in the USSR (after Moscow and St. Petersburg Metros). It now has three lines with a total length of 63.7 kilometres and 49 stations. The system carries 1.38 million passengers daily, accounting for 42,5% of the Kiev's public transport load. In 2010, the total number of trips exceeded 504.2 million. One of the deepest stations in the world, Arsenalna (at 105,5 metres), is found on the system.


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

*Route taxi*









Bogdan-A091









Bogdan-A092









Baz-2215


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

new stantion


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

Kyiv city train - the kind of public transport in Kiev, effective from September 2, 2009. Currently running the first phase, which includes two stops and only runs during rush hours. Travel time - 6-7 minutes.





































Wikipedia


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

*New Ukrainian subway train Метро*


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

*new metro station under construction "Vystavkoviy Center"*





































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com


----------



## Halfpipesaur (Nov 17, 2010)

Alex_Riccio said:


>


Isn't the lack of vertical pipes a problem during rush hours?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Pipes? :lol: you mean "bars"  Besides, I see no door to be lettin' anybody onboard  I wonder how
--uhm-- my Ukranian is below...









Занадто багато зображень, розділили все зразу тут сповільнюється моєму комп'ютері, так що я буду дивитися на інший потік, замість цього


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

^^
Did a lot of photos, this is bad?
I agree that anyone slow internet, that is not easy...

P.S. Маємо, те що маємо! (Кравчук)


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kyiv city train*


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I wouldn't have imagined the end-doors remaining manual :uh:


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Alex_Riccio said:


> History of Kiev bus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting gallery. 

Aside from having the front doors behind the wheels, those buses look a lot like the short model of very the popular 1940s General Motors bus design that were in service thru the 1960s in the US.


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

A new subway station



























*Levshev*























































tov-tob


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

*The new tram. Made in Kiev.*


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

*In Kiev, the routes of public transport was initiated 102 new buses and trolley buses.*














































Original link


----------



## Puss in Boots (Aug 2, 2011)

How much of the transport fleet in Kiev was replaced recently with newer vehicles?


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Khreshchatyk, Opened November 6, 1960.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Arsenalna, Opened November 6, 1960. 

P.S. The world's deepest station at 105.5 m below ground level.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Dnipro, Opened November 6, 1960.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Hidropark, Opened November 5, 1965.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Livoberezhna, Opened November 5, 1965.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Darnytsia, Opened November 5, 1965.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Chernihivska, Opened November 4, 1968.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Lisova, Opened December 5, 1979.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Line 2: Kurenivsko-Chervonoarmiyska Line 
Heroiv Dnipra, Opened November 6, 1982.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Minska, Opened November 6, 1982.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Obolon, Opened December 19, 1980.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Petrivka, Opened December 19, 1980.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Taras Shevchenka, Opened December 19, 1980.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Kontraktova Ploshcha, Opened December 17, 1976.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Poshtova Ploshcha, Opened December 17, 1976.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Maidan Nezalezhnosti, Opened December 17, 1976.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Ploshcha Lva Tovstoho, Opened December 19, 1981.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Olimpiiska, Opened December 19, 1981.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Palats "Ukrayina", Opened December 30, 1984.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Lybidska, Opened December 30, 1984.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Demiivska, Opened December 15, 2010.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Holosiivska, Opened December 15, 2010.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Vasylkivska, Opened December 15, 2010.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Vystavkovyi Tsentr, Opened December 27, 2011.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Line 3: Syretsko-Pecherska Line 
Syrets, Opened October 14, 2004.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Dorohozhychi, Opened May 3, 2000.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Lukianivska, Opened December 30, 1996.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Zoloti Vorota, Opened December 31, 1989.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Palats Sportu, Opened December 31, 1989.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Klovska, Opened December 31, 1989.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Pecherska, Opened December 30, 1997.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Druzhby Narodiv, Opened December 30, 1991.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Vydubychi, Opened December 30, 1991.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Slavutych, Opened December 30, 1992.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Osokorky, Opened December 30, 1992.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Pozniaky, Opened December 30, 1994.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Kharkivska, Opened December 30, 1994.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Vyrlytsia, Opened March 4, 2006.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Boryspilska, Opened August 23, 2005.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Chervony Khutir, Opened May 23, 2008.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New logo for Kyiv elektrichka:


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

Ugly


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> Ugly


Agreed


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

3D picture of Kyiv Opera theater at Teatralna station on Red line (with interchange to Zoloti Vorota station on Green line). This art had hiding secret - it hides Lenin statue due to political reasons. Art will be done in early November and will be stayed here untill 1 March, but Lenin statue demolition is still to be decided:


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

Political reasons aside, it's a good picture.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New art is officially opened at Teatralna station, taken from here (link in Russian):


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New official map for Kyiv Metro - including commuter rail, airport buses and fast tram:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today, some of public transport workers went on strike, demanding to pay 80 million grivnas of payment that wasn't been paid for three months. Nevertheless, workers will be back to work tomorrow. Link in Russian:
http://korrespondent.net/kyiv/3457821-horodskoi-transport-kyeva-vozobnovyt-rabotu-zavtra


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Renders of planned upgrade of Levoberizhna metro station:
http://kiev.segodnya.ua/khot/metro/kak-budet-vyglyadet-metro-levoberezhnaya-v-kieve-619373.html




























I'm sure that it's not final design, but if they proceed with upgrade, it would be first ever upgrade of any of Kyiv Metro station. This area is surrounded with shopping mall and exhibition centre. I remember how I visited exhibition and experienced difficulties with crossing busy junction (you can see in third picture). There are no safe crossing there. And besids, it is an interchange with city commuter rail station.

But sincerely, I wish that Darnytsya station must be upgraded first.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/urban-rail-news-in-brief-17.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Klitschko, the mayor of Kiev, will visit the Polish city of Bydgoszcz tomorrow. He will sign a memorandum with Pesa for 30 to 40 modern trams for Kiev. 

http://bydgoszcz.gazeta.pl/bydgoszc...Kliczko_w_srode_podpisze_kontrakt_z_Pesa.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Oh, how I want to see new trams in Kyiv! It would be nice


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

So Kiev is buying 50 new Pesa trams. The first one will be in the Ukrainian capital this year. Moreover Pesa will build a new factory in Ukraine.


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

I wonder which model will be chosen for the 50 new trams ...


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

OMG. Ukraine has a factory modern trams.








Why do not they buy them?
If the factory left without orders, it will go bankrupt.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Klausenburg said:


> I wonder which model will be chosen for the 50 new trams ...


It will be a mix of the Twist and the Foxtrot, which is being produced for Moscow (120 of them).

Twist in Katowice:










Foxtrot in Moscow:


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Payment with MasterCard is now available on 17 stations :cheers:


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Railway Gazette:


Nice refurbishing!! In some way they remind me the early "Pumas", some trains of Linea Mitre in Buenos Aires that were also refurbished, from old Toshibas in this case. They look rather familiar, don't them?


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

A few days ago, this tram won tender








beat it








very sad


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

Blackhavvk said:


> A few days ago, this tram won tender


The Russians are lying all the time. Tender results have not yet been announced. All will become clear in the fullness of time (in next month).


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Bogdan Т90110*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Bogdan Т70110*









source









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Light Rail*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Metro*

Red Line









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Bogdan Т70110*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*MAZ-203.065* & *Bogdan Т90110*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*1972*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*CityLAZ 12 LF*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Metro*

Green Line









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Tatra Т2 (Т2SU)*

*1960s*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Metro*

Red Line









source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Testing of new Pesa trams began in Kyiv:



VladP said:


> Началась обкатка.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*LAZ E301D1*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Bogdan Т70110* 









source

Two brothers=)








source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Metro*

Blue Line









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Pushcha Vodytsia tramway:



nostalgy said:


> https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_421898679/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*T3UA-3 'Kashtan'*









source


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Oplot-M said:


> *T3UA-3 'Kashtan'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang... How old is that train, and how many of those trams are still in service today? It looks very different than many of the streetcars I've seen.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

fieldsofdreams said:


> How old is that train


This tram is in the service since 2011.



fieldsofdreams said:


> how many of those trams are still in service today?


7 units
================================================

More pics:








source









source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Pesa trams recieved certification in Ukraine:
http://uc.od.ua/news/traffic/eltransua/1183499.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Kiev Airport Rail Link to be operational by December*"

https://www.globalairrail.com/news/entry/kiev-airport-rail-link-to-be-operational-by-december


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Light Rail*









Link


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> "*Kiev Airport Rail Link to be operational by December*"
> 
> https://www.globalairrail.com/news/entry/kiev-airport-rail-link-to-be-operational-by-december


This will launch in the next week or so. This is a railbus service between downtown and the airport, known as "Kyiv Boryspil Express."

Here is the airport station (cross-post from Ukraine forum):



SEmiks said:


> Свежий апдейт
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schedule showing departures from airport:










https://kp.ua/life/623666-poiavylos-raspysanye-ekspress-poezdov-do-aeroporta-boryspol


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Boryspil Express*

Pics from Urban Ukraine



arp2012 said:


> Поки всі в теплих квартирах стукали по клавіатурі я в неділю рано-вранці не полінився та поїхав в Бориспіль на власні очі побачити ситуацію. І що я вам скажу - експрес працював як годинник, один рейс поїхав навіть зі стоячими пасажирами. Ось кілька фото зі станції Бориспіль-аеропорт:
> Початок критої галереї між терміналом Д та залізничною станцією Бориспіль-Аеропорт
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Light Rail*



























Pics by Mic9N


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Light Rail*









Link 









Link 









Link 









Link


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The airport express is now apparently a feature of the official subway map. Dark line running to airport in southeast:









http://mirmetro.net/node/2850


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

In Kyiv, usually, the winter is mild and pleasant, with temperatures hovering around -3 to +5 degrees Celsius, but this year, the snow covered the streets of Kyiv in the middle of November.









Link









Link


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Art Nouveau City said:


> In Kyiv, usually, the winter is mild and pleasant, with temperatures hovering around -3 to +5 degrees Celsius,


Mild and pleasant? For me, that I live in Italy, temperatures around -3 to +5° means very cold!


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Your mileage may vary in terms of temperatures, but in respect of the current subject, how metro systems cope with snow varies a lot: in the UK, it can bring down the third- and fourth-rail network, and cause delays to the overhead line network, but apparently it takes a lot of snow to bring down the DLR because the conductor rail faces downwards.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Link 









Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*PESA 71-414К* 








Link

*Electron T5B64* 








Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Metro*









Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Metro*

*Red Line*








Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Bogdan Motors*

*Bogdan Т70110* 








Link

*Bogdan Т90110* 








Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Light Rail*









Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Metro*

*"81-7021/7022" Subway Cars*








Link 

*"81-540.2К/81-714.5М" Subway Cars*








Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Metro Bridge*

Red Line of the Kyiv Metro 









https://photographers.ua/Gazda/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

^^









https://www.instagram.com/i_s_m_y_k/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Funicular*


















https://photographers.ua/JDtnt/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kyiv Metro Bridge*
/Red Line/








https://photographers.ua/photo/1290055/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kyiv Light Rail *
'Kiltseva Doroha' Station after reconstruction and rebranding
























































https://kyivproekt-development.com/...o-peresadochnyj-uzel-po-printsipu-suhie-nogi/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kyiv Boryspil Express at the Boryspil Airport Railway Station*








https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/98719/








https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/98740/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Bogdan Т90110 *








http://www.alltransua.com/gallery/photo.php?photoid=8458








http://www.alltransua.com/gallery/photo.php?photoid=8492








http://www.alltransua.com/gallery/photo.php?photoid=11090


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

Hailaga said:


> *Kyiv Boryspil Express at the Boryspil Airport Railway Station*



At peak times

New Trains by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Underground*=)
(Kyiv Metro)









https://www.picuki.com/profile/foto_by_sorockolat\


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Update on Vynogradar metro extension of Green line - TBM Halyna is prepared for launch at the site of future Prospekt Pravdy station. Video is made by Oleg Totskiy (tov_tob):






Info - Green line's 3,7 km nortwestern extension consists of two stations and is planned to be completed by December 2021 (or later):


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

dimlys1994 said:


> Update on Vynogradar metro extension of Green line - TBM Halyna is prepared for launch at the site of future Prospekt Pravdy station.


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Shevchenko Tram Depot *








Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kyiv Metro *




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=612055129432105


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kyiv Light Rail *

Koltsova Boulevard Station 
(less than one week before the opening)








Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kyiv Light Rail *
















Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

Edelweiss Kh said:


> *Kyiv Metro*
> 
> Some pics of the Green Line construction in the northwestern direction (all pics were taken in January 2020)
> 
> ...


September 2020




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2661440050836443











Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kyiv Light Rail 







*
Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Bogdan Т90117 *&* MAZ-203*
















Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

Edelweiss Kh said:


> *Kyiv Metro*
> 
> Some pics of the Green Line construction in the northwestern direction


Waterproofing works are carried out according to an approved schedule 




__ https://www.facebook.com/Kyivmetrobud/posts/3024907650953114


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*1975








*Taken from transphoto.org 

This girl is a trolleybus driver.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Update on Green line extension - TBM is about to be launched:


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kyiv Boryspil Express*








Taken from trainphoto.org.ua


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kyiv Light Rail *
















Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kyiv Metro 







*
Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

Edelweiss Kh said:


> *Kyiv Metro*
> 
> Some pics of the Green Line construction in the northwestern direction


September 2020

























































tov_tob


Необычное - рядом




tov-tob.livejournal.com


















МЕТРО НА ВИНОГРАДАР







metrovynohradar.org.ua




https://www.facebook.com/Kyivmetrobud


----------



## Polak_w_Kanadzie (May 12, 2016)

Black Cloud said:


> *Kyiv Light Rail *
> 
> View attachment 519199
> 
> Taken from transphoto.org


Who's the manufacturer of this tram?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Polak_w_Kanadzie said:


> Who's the manufacturer of this tram?


There were maden by Elektron - Ukrainian manufacturer, based in Lviv


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

some reports about progress on Green line extension....
what is with line 4 and the river bridge?? this is u.c. for more than a decade - when opens?


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

metro-world said:


> some reports about progress on Green line extension....
> what is with line 4 and the river bridge?? this is u.c. for more than a decade - when opens?


Have you seen post #363?
More information here:





МЕТРО НА ВИНОГРАДАР







metrovynohradar.org.ua





Podil Bridge will be open for traffic next year.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

metro-world said:


> some reports about progress on Green line extension....
> what is with line 4 and the river bridge?? this is u.c. for more than a decade - when opens?


It is still under construction. City Hall wanted to open for road traffic around 2021. Metro construction hasn't started yet.

Here is a very good video on bridge construction, taken by Sergey Mukhlynin in early September:






Plus another one from last week:


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

dimlys1994 said:


> It is still under construction. City Hall wanted to open for road traffic around 2021. Metro construction hasn't started yet.


The Podil Bridge is a double decker bridge and has metro level. This can be considered the beginning of the construction of a new metro line.


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kyiv Light Rail *
Koltsova Boulevard Station








Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

Edelweiss Kh said:


> *Kyiv Metro*
> 
> Some pics of the Green Line construction in the northwestern direction






__ https://www.facebook.com/kyivmetro/posts/2731936557053742


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kyiv Rapid Transit Map*








Схема швидкісного транспорту — Агенти змін


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Another update on Line 3 northwestern extension to Vynohradar district - this video shows progress on the future Mostytska station:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Another Green line extension update:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Station plan:
ПРО ПРОЕКТ – МЕТРО НА ВИНОГРАДАР



















In the middle of new section, new two-level tunnels are planned with the reservation for future western branch to Marshala Hrechka station and new Vynohradar depot:
ПРО БУДІВНИЦТВО – МЕТРО НА ВИНОГРАДАР


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New video update from Sergey Mukhlynin on Green line extension:


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Ukraine , Kiev metro 2020


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Ukraine , Kyiv tram 2020


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Ukraine , Kyiv trolleybus 2020


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Tatra-Yug will suply 20 new trams for Kyiv:




__ https://www.facebook.com/tatrayug/posts/1579179412266327


----------



## GT Transport (Nov 9, 2020)

Trams in Kyiv


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Latest metro ridership figures for 2020:








Киевское метро потеряло половину пассажиропотока из-за карантина


В 2020 году Киевским метрополитеном воспользовались на 56% меньше пассажиров, чем в 2019 году.




nv.ua





Sviatoshynsko-Brovarska line (Red line or line 1) - 114 mln passengers
Kurenivsko-Chervonoarmiyska line (Blue line or line 2) - 97,7 mln passengers
Syretsko-Pecherska line (Green line or line 3) - 67,8 mln passengers

*In total - 279 484 000 passengers used the metro in 2020.*

Because of the pandemic, these figures are 56% lower, compared to 2019. Also to note that in the period between 17 March and 24 May 2020, the metro was not in service.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Kyiv metro trains get mid-life overhaul


UKRAINE: Kyiv metro's rolling stock repair workshop has rolled out an initial set of five Type 81-717/714 cars which have undergone a 35m hryvnia mid-life modernisation. The refurbishment of the vehicles dating from the late 1980s and early 1990s includes interior repairs, ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## GT Transport (Nov 9, 2020)

Trams in Kyiv at night


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Testing of the new Tatra-Yug tramways for Kyiv is underway along the streets of Dnipro, where trams are manufactured:


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Zodchykh Street light rail station open after reconstruction
























Source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Fast tram route 1 full ride:


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Light Rail* (a.k.a. Fast Tram)


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Zoloti Vorota Metro Station*


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Space Lover said:


> *Zoloti Vorota Metro Station*


Wow, what a fantastic idea to create drone videos of beautiful subway stations! 

The creators, ZBROY, have even more cool metro-related videos:


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

micro said:


> Wow, what a fantastic idea to create drone videos of beautiful subway stations!


I think it will interest you.








micro said:


> The creators, ZBROY, have even more cool metro-related videos:


Darnytsia Electric Depot is the oldest subway yard (metro depot) in Kyiv.


*Kharkivske Electric Depot*






*Obolon Electric Depot*


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Boryspil Express* 
















Укрзалізниця - Ukrzaliznytsia


Укрзалізниця - Ukrzaliznytsia. 79,220 likes · 15,121 talking about this · 534 were here. Укрзалізниця – національний перевізник вантажів та пасажирів. Офіційний інформаційний канал у Telegram:...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

The green line of the Kyiv Metro
















Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Funicular*
















Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Kyiv gets 137 trolleybuses and 50 subway cars.




__ https://www.facebook.com/povoroznyk.m/posts/4567781006621070


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Light Rail* (a.k.a. Fast Tram) 
















Київпастранс / Kyivpastrans


Ми - «Київпастранс» - найбільший комунальний перевізник України, послугами якого щодня користуються... Набережне шосе, 2, Kyiv, Ukraine, 04070




www.facebook.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Light Rail* 










https://twitter.com/kaiserodessa


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Zoloti Vorota Metro Station
















Схема ліній метрополітену | Київський метрополітен







metro.kyiv.ua


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Some other stations of the Kyiv Metro
































Pics by Farid Seyid-zade


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Metro*

Construction of the Orange Line (January 28, 2022)





A review of the construction of the metro begins at about 12:30 ^^


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Summer Rain _








Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Purple Rain _








Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Light Rail*








© transphoto.org


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Troieshchyna, the Left Bank Tramway Network*_








© transphoto.org 

*In 2004, the unified Kyiv Tram System was divided into the Right Bank Tramway Network and the Left Bank Tramway Network.


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Space Lover said:


> *K-1T306*
> _
> K-1T306 trams are in service only on the left bank*
> *In 2004, the unified Kyiv Tram System was divided into the Right Bank Tramway Network and the Left Bank Tramway Network. _



















_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_September Rain_








_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv tram route 35, the Left Bank Tramway Network *

_PESA 71-414К_








_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_2 years ago_
^^









_1900s_
^^








_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Khreshchatyk Street, 1939








© Meta_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Light Rail*








_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Light Rail*








_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Metro*

_Red Line_








_Photo by Yuras_


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

a reminder that this thread is about public transportation, not language. please refrain from going off topic again.


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*MAZ-203*_
















_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Light Rail*








_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Light Rail*








_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Old *Tatra T3* & new_ *K-1T306*








_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Funicular*








_Photo by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Metro*
_
Dnipro Metro Station (red line)_
^^








_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Metro*

_Vyrlytsia Metro Station (green line)_








_© transphoto.org_


----------

